# Mischungsverhältnis Beton



## Klaus-Hilden (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
einige Frage an die Maurer/Baufachleute unter Euch :
Ich bin zur Zeit dabei, eine Filterkammer zu bauen. Bodenplatte habe ich bereits aus Fertigbeton mit Baustahl gegossen. Die Seitenwände möchte ich aus Kostengründen lieber selbst anmischen. Ich benötige ca. 2m3 Beton. Mischungsverhältnis ca. 1:4 / 1:5 Portlandzement zu Kies 0/32. Leider finde ich bei Google nur Volumenangaben, keine Gewichtsangaben.
Konkret: Wieviel Kilogramm Zement und wieviel Kies in o.g. Körnung benötige ich ca. für 2m3 ?
Wäre die o.g. Körnung für eine 17,5er Mauer geeignet oder sollte ich lieber eine 0/16er nehmen?
Würde sich bei der feineren Körnung etwas an den Gewichtsanteilen ändern ?
Als Letztes : Sollte ich dem Beton Dichtstoffe hinzufügen ?
Die Kammer befindet sich im Erdreich, von innen jedoch keine Wasserbelastung, da nur Stellplatz für den Filter.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Klaus


----------



## bodo61 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*

Ich tät lieber 0/16 nehmen. Und dein Betonkies zahlst du nach Gewicht. Ein fünftel an Zement dazu reicht. 2qm wiegen sind etwa 3 Tonnen.

Und dann ab an den Mischer...............5 Schaufeln Kies, 1 Schaufel Zement.


Ähmmm, warum mauerst du die Wände nicht?


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Ich tät lieber 0/16 nehmen. Und dein Betonkies zahlst du nach Gewicht. Ein fünftel an Zement dazu reicht. 2qm wiegen sind etwa 3 Tonnen.
> 
> Und dann ab an den Mischer...............5 Schaufeln Kies, 1 Schaufel Zement.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
danke für Deine Hilfe.
Wären dann bei 3T Kies ca. 600KG Zement bei 0/16.

Aus Platzmangel kann ich die Wände leider nicht mauern.Die Mauer müßte ja an der Aussenseite noch gegen Feuchtigkeit abgedichtet werden. Dann müßte ich die Grube noch größer ausgraben, die Bodenplatte vergrößern oder die Grundfläche verkleinern. Wenn ich die Wände gieße und Dichtmittel beimische verliere ich keinen Platz und der Beton ist (hoffentlicht) vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt.

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Jogibärle (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*

Du mußt die Betonschalsteine nehmen.


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Du mußt die Betonschalsteine nehmen.



Hallo,
hatte auch schon an Betonschalsteine gedacht. Leider ziemlich teuer, vor allem die Lieferung. Beton zum Auffüllen und Stahl als Armierung bräuchte ich dann ja auch noch. Ich denke mal mit selbst angemischtem Beton wird es wesentlich billiger, wenn auch etwas  anstrengender. Zumal die Mauern ja keine große Last stützen müssen.

Danke trotzdem.

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*

Hallo Klaus, 
1m³ Betonkies wiegt ca.1,6t je nach Feuchtigkeit,nimm 16 bis 32 mm Mmischungsverhältnis 1 zu 4
Den Rest rechnet Dein Baustoffhändler aus:smoki


----------



## bodo61 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*



Christian und Frauke schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 1m³ Betonkies wiegt ca.1,6t je nach Feuchtigkeit,nimm 16 bis 32 mm Mmischungsverhältnis 1 zu 4
> Den Rest rechnet Dein Baustoffhändler aus:smoki



Wie willst du denn aus 16/32, ohne Feinanteil, eine Beton mischen?

Gut wäre noch irgendein Additiv zuzusetzen. Dann hast du einen WU Beton.(Wasserundurchlässig) Sowas gibts im Baustoffmarkt.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*

Ups meinte natürlich 0 bis 32:crazy

         Danke Bodo


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mischungsverhältnis Beton*

Hallo,
Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Habe auf Anraten meines Baustoffhändlers 0/16 Kies bestellt, Dichtpulver bekomme ich auch von ihm.
Nächste Woche gehts los.

mfg
Klaus


----------

